# A passion for pomegranates!



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I am addicted to pomegranates and eat them all through the winter season. Dylan has now developed a great fondness for them too and insists on sharing one with me every night. I indulge him as it's so sweet the way he finds and eats each individual seed  Just wanted to check if anyone knows if they are ok for dogs? I know that most fruits are, apart from grapes, but have never seen them on any lists. Advice anyone???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't know....I will do a search online and see what I can find


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/ask-t...oison-control/acai-berry-and-pomegranate.aspx


here you go


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Amanda. The small amount he's having hasn't upset him so far, so I guess we're probably ok.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh now I fancy a pomegrante .. I used to eat loads of them as a child.. long time ago .. and really nice memories just came back to me ahhhhh.... yep I fancy one now .. fiddly to eat but love them ....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves to share apples and pears with me. He waits so patiently while I eat one and then nibbles the core.


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

We can't eat a banana in peace,Bobby loves them.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie likes pommegranate too. She only gets a few wee pieces. Emma x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's not too keen on fruit. She asks to share, but just plays with her food rather than eating it


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy loves apple, but I have to bite the skin off for her!

Careful with the cores, the pips contain a toxin.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great thread can someone advise what fruit and which parts if it our dogs can have

Ive never given anything to Buddy as im not sure if its toxic to dogs thanks dx


----------

